# rhom tattoo



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

ok guys, i have a guest artist at my shop for the next 2 weeks and i'm planning to get a big rhom tattoed,problem is i can't find too many pics to get all the fine detail and my big guy died a while ago so i don't even have one to take pics of myself. so here is what i need, some good flank shots of ADULT BLACK RHOMS, no diamonds, no juvinile. thanks in advance to anyone and every one who can help me out with this.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is a pick of Rhom's old 13incher


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck!

I was thinking of getting a piranha tattoo to my collection, but my theme is Japanese so it wouldn't work







Can't wait to see it though!


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I was thinking of getting a piranha tattoo to my collection, but my theme is Japanese so it wouldn't work
> 
> ...


 it doesn't matter what the theme is, when this is done my rhom is actualy going to be swimming out of a huge outerspace scene, as long as it flows, it works.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

too bad that you don't want diamonds, other wise I have some good ones








here are some of the pix I took (not my fish). smallest one is about 9-10" biggest one is about 14"


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> too bad that you don't want diamonds, other wise I have some good ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would love to do a diamond just so there is more color in the peice, but unfortunatly it is going to be a cover up of some 20 year old black work so a diamond isn't gonna cut it, but your second pic is what we're going with as of right now, thanks a million


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

rhomkeeper said:


> too bad that you don't want diamonds, other wise I have some good ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would love to do a diamond just so there is more color in the peice, but unfortunatly it is going to be a cover up of some 20 year old black work so a diamond isn't gonna cut it, but your second pic is what we're going with as of right now, thanks a million
[/quote]

you are very welcome


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

rhomkeeper said:


> it doesn't matter what the theme is, when this is done my rhom is actualy going to be swimming out of a huge outerspace scene, as long as it flows, it works.


that sounds gnarly man. be sure to post pics of it whens its complete


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks every body for the pics, got it drawn up and the plan is to start tomorrow on it, i'll get pics up if i survive the first session, this is gonna hurt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

How bout my big guy:


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Gigante Pirana said:


> How bout my big guy:


thanks, gonna use some aspects of yours, i like the pinkish hues in the head


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

I am going to get a rhom tattoo sooner or later. I am going to go with a cartoon/realistic looking rhom. Teeth showing and bright red eyes. yellow in the belly. black with a purple hue. real looking but fake/sweet at the same time. Cool man....got me going now!

you can use this as a color guide...this one has every color showing... and make sure you have the lateral line showing.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

weerhom said:


> I am going to get a rhom tattoo sooner or later. I am going to go with a cartoon/realistic looking rhom. Teeth showing and bright red eyes. yellow in the belly. black with a purple hue. real looking but fake/sweet at the same time. Cool man....got me going now!
> 
> you can use this as a color guide...this one has every color showing... and make sure you have the lateral line showing.


thanks man, sweet looking rhom but the colors realy won't work for what i need to cover up, although i do like the body shape. actualy i already took this pic from an earlier post.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

A rhom would be cool but I think a piraya would look sweet with nice bright flames. Maybe your second tatt will be a piraya, I think my first will be a piraya. Good luck with how it turns out!


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Ja said:


> A rhom would be cool but I think a piraya would look sweet with nice bright flames. Maybe your second tatt will be a piraya, I think my first will be a piraya. Good luck with how it turns out!


well in the 17 years i have been tattooing i have done 4 or 5 piranha tattoos on people and every single one was a pygo of some sort, i'd rather have something that i have never seen done before, and i have always had that special place in my heart for rhoms, but maybe someday i'll add some more stuff into the background and throw some small pygos in the mix, but for now, its one big a$$ nasty rhom


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

so, did you survive the first session? any pics?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> [


that is a sweet rhom man, incredable how a google search turned up 1000's of useless pics but in 24 hours i have got 100 greats ones on here


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

This isn't a photo, nor is it even that clear of a pic... but I've kept this piranha for years just in case I was gonna get a tat...
I love how forboding the piranha looks here.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> This isn't a photo, nor is it even that clear of a pic... but I've kept this piranha for years just in case I was gonna get a tat...
> I love how forboding the piranha looks here.


 is that from the cheesy 70's movie "piranha" it looks fierce, probably make a great tattoo


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

rhomkeeper said:


> This isn't a photo, nor is it even that clear of a pic... but I've kept this piranha for years just in case I was gonna get a tat...
> I love how forboding the piranha looks here.


 is that from the cheesy 70's movie "piranha" it looks fierce, probably make a great tattoo
[/quote]

I have no idea where it's from... but you're probably right.

And I agree, the piranha looks pretty demented in that pic... like something straight out of hell.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

a slightly bigger file









this one might be from the new 3D movie


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> a slightly bigger file
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like a cross between a lion fish and a piranha, god that new piranha movie is gonna suck so bad if thats what the piranha look like in it, of course, it will probably suck anyway regardless of what they look like


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree, better off using those money to make a real piranha documentary includes not only reds and caribas but also piraya and rhom and other serra.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

rhomkeeper said:


> A rhom would be cool but I think a piraya would look sweet with nice bright flames. Maybe your second tatt will be a piraya, I think my first will be a piraya. Good luck with how it turns out!


well in the 17 years i have been tattooing i have done 4 or 5 piranha tattoos on people and every single one was a pygo of some sort, i'd rather have something that i have never seen done before, and i have always had that special place in my heart for rhoms, but maybe someday i'll add some more stuff into the background and throw some small pygos in the mix, but for now, its one big a$$ nasty rhom
[/quote]

Yeah I here you. The red eyes of the rhombeus and it's angles will look sweet as a tatt for sure. Just like how you have a soft spot for rhoms I have a soft spot for mannys and pirayas but rhoms are definately in my top five faveourite piranhas. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I wouldnt try to get a tat that looks natural.

Find/Make urself a picture of a badass P from hell.
Then ink that on.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Ja said:


> A rhom would be cool but I think a piraya would look sweet with nice bright flames. Maybe your second tatt will be a piraya, I think my first will be a piraya. Good luck with how it turns out!


well in the 17 years i have been tattooing i have done 4 or 5 piranha tattoos on people and every single one was a pygo of some sort, i'd rather have something that i have never seen done before, and i have always had that special place in my heart for rhoms, but maybe someday i'll add some more stuff into the background and throw some small pygos in the mix, but for now, its one big a$$ nasty rhom
[/quote]

Yeah I here you. The red eyes of the rhombeus and it's angles will look sweet as a tatt for sure. Just like how you have a soft spot for rhoms I have a soft spot for mannys and pirayas but rhoms are definately in my top five faveourite piranhas. Can't wait to see the finished product.








[/quote]
personaly, i would like to get several different species tattooed on me, but the last 20 years of getting tattooed have left me with very very little space to do that


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Post some pics!


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Ja said:


> Post some pics!


as soon as i get it done buddy, we didn't have time wednesday when we planned to do it, and we both have a ton of appointments for the weekend so we are looking at sometime next week to get it started, but as soon as the first session is done i will post pics


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

i think prof of da rhom would look much betta


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

well here is a pic of the first session, got a long way to go still, but its started finaly


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

shiver905 said:


> I wouldnt try to get a tat that looks natural.
> 
> Find/Make urself a picture of a badass P from hell.
> Then ink that on.


Agreed.

________________________

Why are there "cuts" in the fish's belly, what are those "threads" hanging down, and what's that "behind" the fish?

Also, is this on your chest or back... 
Looks like chest, but I don't see any nipple...


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> I wouldnt try to get a tat that looks natural.
> 
> Find/Make urself a picture of a badass P from hell.
> Then ink that on.


Agreed.

________________________

Why are there "cuts" in the fish's belly, what are those "threads" hanging down, and what's that "behind" the fish?

Also, is this on your chest or back... 
Looks like chest, but I don't see any nipple...
[/quote]
they are uncolored spots, have to go back and do all the scale work, the hanging thing are, or will be plants when finished,and behind the fish is an old tattoo from my younger years, yes its on my chest. need a better pic when it heals a bit with a real camera no my cell phone, but for now this is it

like i said, only the first sitting, got at least 2 more to go, the first session was 5 hours of hell!!!!!!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

looking good rhomkeeper


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the tat is looking good








should look swwet as when its done


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ah yeah, plants... that makes sense!

I was like "WTF... is this fish sliced open and those strings are the guts coming out?"









With that in consideration, it is a good looking tat, and will look pretty cool when it's done with the green plants colored in... that'll be a great color contrast against the sides of the fish.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looking good RK but what was the tat that you are covering up?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Looking good RK but what was the tat that you are covering up?


some very poorly done , very cartoonish piranha that were done about 20 years ago, thank god its gone now


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

rhomkeeper said:


> well here is a pic of the first session, got a long way to go still, but its started finaly































Lookin' good!!!!.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

looks good.....and 5hr of hell......
wiss i have 5hr of that hell for me.....
love the pain.....
BUT WHY DONT YOU HAVE A NIPPLE?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, what's up with the lack of nipplage?

Either:

1.) You're an alien.
2.) You've had it surgically removed.
3.) You photoshopped the pic.
4.) You're a mutant.

Which is it?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

holey moley man, that's nutz!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Or the tattoos on his back


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

or that rhom came alive and bite it off


----------



## AmazonAddict (Jan 20, 2009)

I heard a story about a guy that had his nipple bit off by a beaver. I think Jeff Foxworthy told the story. Maybe this is where he heard the story. LOL


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

that looks great! I can't wait to see the finished product. I've been thinkin about a P tat for years but I've always been scared of it lookin too cartoonish...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> Or the tattoos on his back


He said in an earlier post that it's on his chest.

(I hope the OP knows I'm just messin' with him...)


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, what's up with the lack of nipplage?
> 
> Either:
> 
> ...


i'm an alien, or maybe i just don't feel that you are worthy of seeing my nipple, but if you realy realy realy want to see my nipple i'll take a pic of it just for you guys :laugh:







:laugh:







.

so realy, its just the angel of the pic must have just missed getting that sweet sweet nipple in.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Good comeback man...


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Good comeback man...:laugh:


thanks, i knew all those years of being a smart a$$ would pay off someday :rasp:


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Still lookin' for my big payoff...

"god" knows I've got enough time & effort in...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow RK that is looking really good so far and to think its a cover up.
The guy doing the job is very good and I could imagine how good hed be working on a new canvas


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Good comeback man...:laugh:


lol

mann up!
take a picture of that hairy milk bomb.

Start a thread called "post your nipples"..
Well have best looking nipple contest.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

shiver905 said:


> Good comeback man...:laugh:


lol

mann up!
take a picture of that hairy milk bomb.

Start a thread called "post your nipples"..
Well have best looking nipple contest.
[/quote]

i wonder what the powers that be would think of that


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

shiver905 said:


> Good comeback man...:laugh:


lol

mann up!
take a picture of that hairy milk bomb.

Start a thread called "post your nipples"..
Well have best looking nipple contest.
[/quote]

If I thought ksls, Brjostad and PinKragon would participate...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, what's up with the lack of nipplage?
> 
> Either:
> 
> ...


I'm thinking all of the above.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Do we really have 3 women in here.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

shiver905 said:


> Do we really have 3 women in here.


I hope not, we have at least 4, alyt is an other one that I know of.


----------

